# Portage: package.keywords wird nicht beachtet

## anonym734

Hallo,

ich verwendet zum ersten mal gentoo. Ich möchte die virtualbox-guest-additions installieren: Wie im gentoo-wiki-Artikel beschrieben habe ich /etc/portage/package.keywords angepasst. Allerdings wird bei 'emerge virtualbox-guest-additions' trotzdem noch Version 3.0.12 installiert.

Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

Mfg

----------

## firefly

wie schaut die zeile aus, welche du in die /etc/portage/package.keywords eingetragen hast?

Und hast du ein 64Bit oder ein 32Bit system installiert?

----------

## mv

Ein weiterer Grund könnten unerfüllte weitere Abhängigkeiten sein. Wenn Du eix installiert hast, kannst Du mit beispielsweise 

```
eix "v*guest*"
```

 unabhängig von anderen Faktoren überprüfen, ob Dein Eintrag korrekt ist, also ob bei den Versionen tatsächlich (~)3.1.6 (also mit Klammern um das ~) steht.

----------

## anonym734

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Ich habe die 64Bit-Version installiert. /etc/portage/package.keywords sieht so aus:

```
=app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-3.1.6

=x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.1.6

=x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-3.1.6
```

Mit 'emerge "=app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-3.1.6"' kommt eine Meldung, dass 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-3.1.6-r1' mit '~amd64' markiert sei. Ich habe jetzt (erfolglos) versucht, das Paket über /etc/portage/package.unmask zu demaskieren (mit und ohne -r1, mit und ohne =).

eix spuckt folgendes aus:

```
[U] app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions

    Available version: 3.0.12 ~3.1.0 ~3.1.2 ~3.1.4 (~)3.1.6 {X kernel_linux}

    Installed versions: 3.0.12[...]
```

Sollte eigentlich funktionieren, oder? Ich habe gerade 3.0.12 entfernt und noch einmal einen Versuch gestart, allerdings mit gleichem Ergebnis.

----------

## firefly

du musst noch ~arch also in deinem fall ~amd64 an jede zeile anhängen:

z.b.

 *Quote:*   

> =app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-3.1.6 ~amd64

 

----------

## nikaya

 *firefly wrote:*   

> du musst noch ~arch also in deinem fall ~amd64 an jede zeile anhängen:
> 
> z.b.
> 
>  *Quote:*   =app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-3.1.6 ~amd64 

 

Ist nicht nötig wenn das Paket das "gekeyworded" werden soll die gleiche Archtektur hat wie ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="$ARCH".

----------

## firefly

 *anonym734 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mit 'emerge "=app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-3.1.6"' kommt eine Meldung, dass 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-3.1.6-r1' mit '~amd64' markiert sei. Ich habe jetzt (erfolglos) versucht, das Paket über /etc/portage/package.unmask zu demaskieren (mit und ohne -r1, mit und ohne =).

 

Da haben wir das Problem das ebuild für f86-video-virtualbox-3.1.6 existiert nicht es gibt aber eins mit der version 3.1.6-r1.

du musst die -r1 variante in deine package.keywords eintragen.

Oder verwende statt des "=" die "~" dadurch werden auch revisionen eines ebuilds  für eine bestimmte version(erkennbar an den -rX am ende der versionsnummer) mit freigeschaltet

----------

## anonym734

Danke, hat gelappt.

Ich werde in nächster Zeit wohl einiges zu lesen haben  :Wink: 

----------

## Genone

 *nikaya wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   du musst noch ~arch also in deinem fall ~amd64 an jede zeile anhängen:
> 
> z.b.
> 
>  *Quote:*   =app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-3.1.6 ~amd64  
> ...

 

Genau, das Keyword ist in >90% aller Fälle unnötig und sollte weggelassen werden, das macht manch andere Dinge einfacher.

----------

